

Wordpress.com implements Twitter API (for posting and reading) - praxxis
http://en.blog.wordpress.com/2009/12/12/twitter-api/

======
thristian
So, when will they implement the Open Micro Blogging spec, so they can
interoperate with identi.ca and Jaiku?

<http://openmicroblogging.org/>

